# WOw got a Ti Before they SOLD OUT!!!



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

This bike is a superb deal and I got mine two days ago


Ti and Dura Ace 7900 with decent peddals for 2799? No brainer
maybe that's why it sold out.



Free dirty looks for paying less too.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Comparing Build Kit prices $2,776. for DA w/ Mavic Elites from an online shop, Dura Ace equipped Tis were the best values.


----------



## toadbiker (Mar 14, 2006)

got pics?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Did sell out quick
But I just heard that more have been loaded and are sailing this week
Should unload about Feb 1st


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Mike or anyone else: Have your ridden this bike? If so, any comparison to an 853 frame in terms of compliance/stiffness? Great price for Ti.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi, 

I have to say that after riding this every chance I get
this feels more comfortable than my Fuji Team Issue (Carbon) I have loved since 05.

The Fuji has a ever-so-slight more smoother ride but the TI
geom' is just right for me so over all I could not be happier, seriously. My stats: 6'2" 240 - large frame. 32" Inseam. Model looks by Norway and Sweden.

Oh, and _thanks _to the guy on here who said keep the seat. It doesn't look the business but for tubby linebackers with large backsides like me, this one fits. The stock seat is this bike is much more comfortable than the much famed Selle Italia 190 gram that I thought was the end all in bike seats (it came with the Team Issue). Save your money and use this one for a few weeks first.

Against my principles from lessons learned in the past(ouch$$), I charged this on a card and well, I kinda of glad I don't have to wait until Feb now. 


BD is killin' it. Mike, I'd like to see you guys offer some high end rims and other accessories, maybe some tools too or is that on another site?


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, BD/Mike, tell design to lose that plastic dinner plate on the cassette (not seeing one in the pic tho). lol, now I gotta get a Sham' tool to remove it. 1980's man.

Maybe someone will school me on why they put that there. Didn't come with the Team Issue.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I'm babbling on...

You guys HAVE TO try the Speedplay peddles. My knees where _killing _me and I thought it was from Motocross. But as I started to read guys were writing about Speedplay over Sham's and how there knee issues went away. Believe it, it's not hype.

I put them on my two bikes and sold the stockers. I can't believe these peddles.


The stock peddles are nice if you don't want to change your set up. BD gets an A+ for the convenience factor by including them at least with the Ti bike. Nice touch.


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered the ultegra version of this bike but got to wait until Feb for delivery. Does anyone know how easy it is to strip the motobecane decals from the frame?


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't tried it since I said screw what the haters think but here you go...

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...+Ti&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Why bother, screw what the haters think, I'm pimpin the brand. Rather punk rock if you will.




> wile e. coyote
> 10-04-05, 11:19 PM
> Label removal (per another post where a guy used a credit card edge)
> 
> ...


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got my eye on this bike too, but I am waiting for it to come out with SRAM Rival.

btw - Mike if you are following this thread, I sure love the more demure decals on the Dura Ace version of the Ti LeChamp, please consider using this on all the levels of Ti LeChamp that you guys offer.


----------

